# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  متى الفرج

## شواطئ شوق

خطيت ورسمت حروفك وأنا في شوق 
إلى متى الفرج وأنا في انتظارك؟
زاد نبضي وهام قلبي في عشقك ياعمري 
طارعقلي إلى النظر لوجهك المشرق 
وقفت على اعتاب الخالق في انتظارك
ارني الطلعة البهية والدولة السرمدية 
طال الانتظار؟
خطف النوم عيوني وانا في سهر عميق 
لم تطبق اجفاني على عيوني أنا في نتظارك
العشق نحل جسمي ياسيدي 
تقبلي مني الحروف المتناثرة على الصفحتي 
وأنا العاشق الولهان في حبك 
متباركين بميلاد منقدالبشرية 
نسألكم الدعاء
14/8/1431هـ 0

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (07-27-2010), 

رنيم الحب (07-27-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*كلمات حوت لهفة الآنتظار وشوق لرؤيا عزيز القلوب* 
*ولائيه حروف ابتهجت في محبة الإمام المنتظر عجل الله فرجه* 
*فعجل الله في فرج موعودنا القائم وليجعلنا من آنصاره وأعوانه المقربين*

*عزيزتي شواطىء شوق ،،،*
*سلِمت يمناكِ على الحروف الولائية الرآئعه*
*وليجعلها الرب في موآزين الآعمال* 
*وجعل آيامكِ دائماً سعيده بولاء اهل البيت عليهم السلام*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عـآآافيه*
*تقبلي ودي ووردي ...*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجّل فرجهم أهلك أعدائهم  أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآتة :

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلوآتك عليهِ وعلى آبائه , في هذهٍ الساعة وفي كل ساعة , ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعينا ,
حتى تسكنهُ أرضكَ طوعا ؛ وتمتعهُ فيها طويلا , برحمتك يآ أرحم الرآحمين ..


شواطئ شوق :
كلمآت مهدوية ؛ رسمت إنتظارية رائعة 
كل عآم وأنتم الى المهدي أقرب
وجعلنا الله وإياكم من المنتظرين له ومن أصحآبة 
مقضين الحوائج بإذن الله 

نسألكم الدعآء.~

----------


## رنيم الحب

*آآه لقد ذآآبت قلوبنا ونحن ننتظرك يـآآصـآحب الزمآآن* 
*فمتى ستطهر ..؟؟*
*ومتى تكتحل أعيينـآآ برؤيـآآك .؟.؟*

*تعبنـآ المسير في ظلمـآآت الحيآآة .. فخذ بأيدينا لشآطئ الأمـآآن* 

*غـآآليتي ..* 
***شوآطئ شوق*** 
*عبـآآرآت رآآئعة تحكي قصة عشق* 
*ولوعة أنتظـآآر لصآآحب الزمـآآن عجل الله فرجه الشريف* 
*وأقر عيوننا برؤيته* 
*وجعلنـآآ الله وإيآآكم من المنتظرين وممن ينتصر لدينه* 
*ولايستبدل به أحدآآ غيره* 
*ووفقك الله لكل خير ..* 
*تحيـآآتي ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا على الكلمات الحلوه

----------

